# Carving a spatchcock chicken



## r2 builders (May 21, 2017)

20170520_184747.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ May 21, 2017






Any tips on carving a spatchcock?

r2


----------



## millerbuilds (May 21, 2017)

Hey R2,

Here is the process that I use.

1- Cut and twist off legs

2- Cut of thighs

3- Cut of wings

4- Trim breast off against the breast bone, or remove the entire breast and serve on the bone

5- Trim the rest of the meat off and serve or save for soup

6- Throw back bone and rest of the remaining carcass back on the smoker, smoke down.  Save these in your freezer and make chicken stock out of them.  The smoke will be in the stock and adds a additional flavor profile to soups and other recipes calling for stock.  We use our stock for cooking rice and pasta noodles.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## r2 builders (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info.
Much appreciated. 

r2


----------



## shyzabrau (May 22, 2017)

Huh. I've never seen anyone do a reverse spatchcock. Very interesting.


----------



## lancep (May 22, 2017)

For some reason I have the hardest time cutting off the legs. So the first thing I do is slice off the whole thigh qtr. then the wings. At home the grown ups get the quarters and the kids get the wings. Next I slice off the whole breast as close to the bone as I can, then lay it flat and slice across it 













IMG_0146.JPG



__ lancep
__ May 22, 2017






As mentioned above, I save the bones and such for stock and use the left over meat and stock for gumbo. 

Lance


----------



## r2 builders (May 22, 2017)

Thanks Lance.

r2


----------



## adamlovesbbq (May 27, 2017)

I like to take out the backbone prior to cooking. I think it makes it a little easier to break up into servings after. Though you do forgo soup bones. I cut out the backbone using sturdy scissors (or kitchen shears if you have them).


----------



## shyzabrau (May 28, 2017)

AdamLovesBBQ said:


> I like to take out the backbone prior to cooking. I think it makes it a little easier to break up into servings after. Though you do forgo soup bones. I cut out the backbone using sturdy scissors (or kitchen shears if you have them).



I put some olive oil and salt & pepper on the backbone and roast it for stock.


----------

